# Poll



## mananswers (Dec 28, 2010)

What whould you guys do, would you put a slp loudmouth exhaust or a spintech exhaust with kooks headers?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends on what you're looking for and how much money you have to spend. I've got a pair of the SLP Loudmouth II's on a set of SLP Headers and the car put down just shy of 400 hp with bolt ons.


----------



## choicesmade24 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would go with the spintechs with kooks


----------

